# Game Thread: Memphis Grizzlies[10-31] @ Denver Nuggets[20-17]-Return of the Master !!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

> Carmelo Anthony and Allen Iverson together on the same team seemed more like fantasy basketball than reality a little more than a month ago.
> 
> The Denver Nuggets get to put that exciting combination to the test for the first time Monday as Anthony returns from a 15-game suspension against the Memphis Grizzlies at the Pepsi Center.
> 
> ...


Carmelo Anthony returns to play with his new and improved Denver Nuggets team,, we should win this game


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Damnit, I have LP but no NBATV, so I won't be watching this one,


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How the hell don't you have NBATV if you have league pass...I thought they gave you NBA TV with LP?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

how much does it cost to get that package?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Damnit, I have LP but no NBATV, so I won't be watching this one,


If you call your cable company NBATV should only be like 5 more dollars(one time fee not monthly), thats how much it cost me and i got like 4 other sports channels with it. I order it and LP every year.

Im pumped for this game can NOT wait!!!

GO NUGGETS!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Husstla said:


> How the hell don't you have NBATV if you have league pass...I thought they gave you NBA TV with LP?


Direct TV does but not cable companies. But it should be very very cheap at least it was through Time Warner


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Game Thread: Memphis Grizzlies[10-31] @ Denver Nuggets[20-17]-Return of the Maste*

You dudes (and dudettes) every noticed those IBM commercials about the "Big Idea", whereby they show you something under a silk red covering that's about to be unveiled - but you never get to see what it actually is??

Well, that's kind of what this game is like - some mad experiment about to be unveiled and almost no one knows what will happen.

Should be interesting, though.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing how Iverson and Carmelo are going to play together, I'm pretty sure that Carmelo will love playing with him, because AI will dish out the assists and hopefully Carmelo will convert his shots, but yeah it is like an experiment today, and hopefully the experiment is a success, and I'm sure it will be


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

This game is great for us either way, thats if we win, because the jazz and wolves are playing each other same time as us, if Utah lose we move 1 step closer to leading the Nortwest Division, if Wolves lose, our position in the playoff seeds will stay 7th for a while longer


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Denver’s starting lineup:

PG-Steve Blake
SG-Allen Iverson
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Reggie Evans
C-Marcus Camby

Memphis’ starting lineup:

PG-Mike Miller
SG-Damon Stoudamire
SF-Eddie Jones
PF-Alexander Johnson
C-Pau Gasol


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I hope the Nuggets are as pumped up as Nuggets fans for this!

I'm very curious to see whether Blake or J.R. sticks in the starting lineup. We essentially need them both--a pass-first ballhandler who pushes the pace, and a shooter/finisher. 

Blake shoots reasonably well from downtown, so if his defense consistently passes the straight face test I suppose it's conceivable that he continues to get the call. Whatever the hell vitamins he's been on since going to Denver, I'm happy to chip in for a lifetime supply.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jericho said:


> I hope the Nuggets are as pumped up as Nuggets fans for this!
> 
> I'm very curious to see whether Blake or J.R. sticks in the starting lineup. We essentially need them both--a pass-first ballhandler who pushes the pace, and a shooter/finisher.
> 
> Blake shoots reasonably well from downtown, so if his defense consistently passes the straight face test I suppose it's conceivable that he continues to get the call. Whatever the hell vitamins he's been on since going to Denver, I'm happy to chip in for a lifetime supply.


The thing is, I don't like the combination of Anthony and Iverson with Iverson at SG nearly as much as with him at point. I really don't think playing Iverson at SG will work at this point, not only because he's slowing down, but because the touches will become a problem.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

That collision between AI and Melo for the first rebound was funny


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> The thing is, I don't like the combination of Anthony and Iverson with Iverson at SG nearly as much as with him at point. I really don't think playing Iverson at SG will work at this point, not only because he's slowing down, but because the touches will become a problem.


It's working so far. 6 mins into the game and they are sharing the ball really well.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> The thing is, I don't like the combination of Anthony and Iverson with Iverson at SG nearly as much as with him at point. I really don't think playing Iverson at SG will work at this point, not only because he's slowing down, but because the touches will become a problem.


I actually like Iverson at the SG more and dont think touches will become a problem but the problem I have is JR not starting. But then on the other hand Blake has been playing well so I guess its not that big of a deal.

Nuggets up 16-8 early


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

That was a great pass by Melo to Camby for the jam!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I swear I can't believe I doubted Steve Blake


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Man did someone light a FIRE under JR!!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

JR 3-3 from 3 point! I'm loving this game!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets with a 20 point lead after 1.

38-18

Melo played a lil more then half the qtr.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

end of the first and we are dominating, 38-18, AI and carmelo working well together !!

Allen Iverson 11 points, 3 assists, 1 steal
Steve Blake 2 points, 6 assists, 1 steal
Marcus Camby 6 points, 6 rebounds, 1 assists, 1 steal
Carmelo Anthony 6 points, 3 rebounds, 1 assist


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

slowed way, way, way down in the second. Not a good sign. Their first quarter intensity needs to last a season, not a quarter


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

They were having a rough 2nd qtr but their playing better now, Nuggets up 14.

52-38
3 mins left in the half


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Our team sucks like **** at fts, and D


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets up 12 at half off a Steve Blake 3.

59-47

21 points in that qtr isnt bad considering we shot a lil over 20% during the qtr. Sometimes **** like that just happens.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

47-59 at half time,, our lead

Carmelo Anthony has 15 points, 5 rebounds, 3 assists
Allen Iverson has 13 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals
Steve Blake has 5 points, 7 assists, 1 steal
Marcus Camby has 10 points, 8 rebounds, 2 steals, 1 block
Jr Smith has 11 points

Everything seems to be going pretty well, we slowed down a little that quarter, but hopefully we can demolish them in the third, and set it up for an easy last term


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets getting back on track up 18 after 3.

88-70


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

88-70 end of the third, denver lead

Allen Iverson has 17 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals
Marcus Camby has 17 points, 16 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks, 2 steals
JR Smith has 16 points, 4 rebounds
Carmelo Anthony has 19 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Blake has 5 points, 8 assists
Nene has 5 points

Our free throw shooting has let us down, 19-33 so far,, otherwise it was a great quarter hopefully we can finish it off in the last


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

what a damn look by Blake on that last pass to Melo! :clap:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was a sick alley-oop from Iverson to Melo!


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> That was a sick alley-oop from Iverson to Melo!


yah that was pretty nasty


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This games pretty much wrapped up Starters are out.

Good Overall game by the Nuggets lets keep riding this win streak.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

denver win their third straight game, 97-115

Carmelo Anthony 28 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds
Allen Iverson 23 points, 4 rebounds, 7 assists, 2 steals
Marcus Camby 17 points, 17 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks, 2 steals
Steve Blake 5 points, 12 assists, 2 steals
Jr Smith 19 points, 5 rebounds, 2 steals
Nene 11 points, 5 rebounds

Terrific game for the nuggets, we played really well, except our free throw shooting let us down a bit,, we had 13 steals and 6 blocks as a team, and we won our 3rd straight game, Carmelo had a great return game for the Nuggets and by the way we played today as a team, we can win many more game !! GREAT GAME NUGGETS !!! :clap2:


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

we win! 4 straight wins now, 21-17

AI: 23 points 7 ast
Melo: 28 points 6 ast
Blake: 5 points 12(!) assists
Camby: 17 points 17(!) rebounds

edit: i didn't see melo4life's post, sorry


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

no worries buddy, im sure we are all happy that we won our 3rd straight game, post whatever you want, cause Denver are back on track and we are rolling :clap2:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

AI and Melo were sharing the ball. Forget how the 2nd and the 3rd qtr went. Everyone was looking for one thing tonight, and that was see if they share the ball, which they did. Go Nuggets!


----------

